# I did it!!!



## Shari (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't ya just love vague headers like that.






Well, as you know I have been wanting to go to the Japanese Garden because of the once a year tree sale. Have missed all the other tree sales this year. Though this one is very special.

For the first time I was very glad I have an handicap sticker for the Van.

Boy,,if I had more money I would of been in so much trouble! :-*





Bit tough going...and did not get to look at all of the plants but it was a miracle I got to do as much as I had.

Only one person was rude and the rest very helpful. I could not walk very well,, so hubby went to look for the Japanese tree I have wanted for 3 years. Is very, very hard to find.

And you know what????..........

You would not believe this...they had one!!  The price while high...be still a lot lower than what it would of cost if I could of found it out in town. So we got it!!..

Want to get a over size half whiskey barrel for it...but unless I can find it very cheap that will have to wait. So will put it in one of my ugly pots for now.

Was not able to go into the gardens them-self. I really should of rented a wheel chair to do all I wanted to do. But as it was..was another miracle that the tree I wanted was there..only one. Even at mid day....is like it was waiting for me. :-X

I missed taking the pictures I wanted of the gardens...but maybe I can try again next month.

If it was not for the new Van.. I would never of been able to make the trip. Makes a big difference.

Well..this is what I did for today. Long day..long drive for me...more walking than I have been able to do in a long time...and I got my tree!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 28, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Shari, i am so glad you were able to get out and about some. feels good to do "normal" things. congrats on your new tree :bgrin , sounds like it was meant to be yours! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 29, 2007)

great day Shari :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Shari (Apr 29, 2007)

It did feel good to get out...is the first time I have done something not dealing with a Doc!

Here are pictures of it,,but it doesn't do it Justis. Will not be in that area either..but give you an idea. Is almost full grown...might grow one more foot and that is it. This one is very special and has beautiful form.











The smaller one I got is...however the tag does not seem to match the leaf shape,so will have to do some research on it.











They have a Bonsai going ons at the end of May and few other things I would like to go to. So lots of things to do in the future!

But I will have to break down and at least buy a used wheel chair.


----------



## susanne (May 2, 2007)

That's great, Shari...it's been too long since I've visited the Japanese Garden...and I still need to get to Portland's Chinese Garden!

Which variety is that? I thought Shishigashira,'(Lion's Head Maple), but close up the leaves are different.

I miss my orido nishiki (variegated pink, white and green leaves) that I left behind at one of our former houses...I really need to replace it.

I hope this is just the first of many outing soon to come!


----------



## Shari (May 2, 2007)

It is a *green Filgree*. They are very, very hard to find...took me three years of looking. The vendor that donated this one for the Japanese garden sale..does not sell to the public. So if I want more of his outstanding tree's.. I have to wait until next years sale.

Here are a better pictures of it. Excuse the ugly chicken deflextures around the base.



:











I plan on going to the Japanese garden May 19th. They will have the Bomsi's then,,and between 1 & 2pm the tea ceromony. (sorry for the spelling)

The Chinese Garden is ok. I just don't like citys. Have not gone into their Tea house, yet. Is wonderful what they could do in a middle of a city. If I had to live in a city I would want a place like that!

But between the two..have to admit I like the Japanese Garden better,,maybe because it is pretty peaceful there.

Me to..making plans to go on short trips...but I will have to look into getting a wheel chair. Sigh ~~ (would be kind of hard to explain my handicapp mini horse and cart to folk..that I like to use that instead of a wheel chair :lol: :bgrin and that her pruning and other mater is good for their gardens!)

Oh added:.. the last two photos of the first batch is a different tree. They have the thicker dark greens and more dense.It is a Wou nishiki.. it is not colored out like older ones. Have to admit I like the bright green.


----------



## Marty (May 4, 2007)

I'm so glad you got out!

We had a Japenese Garden in Florida, was wonderful

I love the green filigree and that pot is just fine!


----------

